# Bundespolizei Gehackt



## Alexthemafioso (8. Juli 2011)

Wie ich soeben im TS mitbekommen habe , wurde vor ca. 2-3 Stunden  die Bundespolizei von der NoNameCrew,
 gehackt , wobei einiges an daten der Polizei ins Netz hochgeladen wurde, welche nun auch öffentlich zum download stehen,
wie z.B:
Programme zum Orten über GPS(Handy , Autonavi)   GPSTRacker
Karten Deutschlands mit GPS daten, preise zu Lizensen für die GPS server .
Befasst sich allerdings Hauptsächlich mit den GPSTracker daten.
Nachdem was ich auf meinem Bildschirm sehe, handelt es sich hierbei um ca. 363Gigabyte an Daten( zu viel um es jetzt zu sichten/ wobei etliche Versionen des Trackng Programms dabei sind)

An bei die Seite  wo ihr die Daten bekommt , wenn es euch interessiert *zensiert*

Der Hintergrund , zur Tat , ist vermutlich das Orten von Personen der Polizei (Meine Vermutung, da es Ja hauptsächlich in den Daten darum geht)


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juli 2011)

Ich würde den Link lieber rausnehmen, bevor das ein Mod sieht.

Zum Thema:

Ich vermute das es mit der Abhöraktion in Sachsen zu tun & sich nun Aktivisten/Hacker gerächt haben.


----------



## TheReal (8. Juli 2011)

Ich bin schon am downloaden.  Ist in letzter Zeit ja einiges geleakt.


----------



## Sielenc (8. Juli 2011)

Das ging ja mal sehr schnell.. Gruß..


----------



## Stricherstrich (8. Juli 2011)

Wüsste nicht was ich mit 350Gb Trackingtrash soll,
muss meine Homeys nicht überwachen...


----------



## jaramund (8. Juli 2011)

Das find ich schon stark an der Grenze, denn das Material ist ja geradezu prädistieniert um Damit Straftaten zu begehen.
Die Aktion der Sächsischen Polizei ist schon nicht richtig gewesen, aber Hacken/Cracken als Gegenmittel?




TheReal schrieb:


> Ich bin schon am downloaden.



und das bringt dir was?


----------



## Elberfelder (8. Juli 2011)

haha sehr geil wie doof muss man denn sein hier den link zu posten respektive überhaupt noch zuzugeben das man sich von der seite noch die daten runterlädt , hoffentlich habt ihr idioten euch mit eurem richtigen namen hier registriert .............. selber schuld wenn die cops klingeln .ps zu wünschen wäre es euch ........dummheit muss bestraft werden


----------



## KILLTHIS (8. Juli 2011)

Man muss nicht mit den vergangenen Taten einverstanden sein, aber etwas dergleichen zu tun, sorgt doch nur dafür, dass jegliche Gegenreaktion umso heftiger ausfällt - eigentlich ist es mehr eine Phase des Hochschaukelns, was wir hier sehen - und das wird ernste Konsequenzen haben, wenn es so weiter geht. Ich betrachte die ganze Sache sehr besorgt.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Auf die ernsten Konsequenzen bin ich schon gespannt. 
Mit viel Glück finden sie einen zb 19 Jährigen und versuchen den zur Abschreckung böse einzusperren. Sieht man ja in GB.


----------



## bail (8. Juli 2011)

Tja eine absolut richtige Reaktion seid Jahren können Behörden ohne zu fragen auf dein Konto schauen!!
Ich hoffe das dieser Polizeistaat an seiner eigenen ******* erstickt!!


----------



## lol2k (8. Juli 2011)

bail schrieb:


> Tja eine absolut richtige Reaktion seid Jahren können Behörden ohne zu fragen auf dein Konto schauen!!
> Ich hoffe das dieser Polizeistaat an seiner eigenen ******* erstickt!!


 
Da ist die Aktion `n Tropfen auf `n heißen Stein - senseless


----------



## exa (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn man was ändern will geht man wählen oder Demonstrieren... nicht hacken!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

Darf man die Sachen überhaupt downloaden ohne sich strafbar zu machen?

Ich würd das hier auch nicht preisgeben diesen Mist downzuloaden, zumal diese Seite als erster link in Google erscheint unter der Suche "Bundespolizei gehackt" 

Da solche Überwachungen meist bei Schwerstkriminellen (Pädophilen und Drogenbaronen) eingesetzt wird, hab ich eigentlich nichts dagegen dass sie diese nutzen.
Immernoch besser als Unschuldige in U-Haft und Wohnungsdurchsuchungen (was solche Überwachungen vermeiden können!), geht einem wohl mehr an den Leib.

@exa, Denkst du irgendeinen Vorstand oder Politiker interessiert das wenn du mit einem Schildchen rumfummelnd auf einem Platz stehst? Wohl eher nicht..


----------



## Anchorage (8. Juli 2011)

haha ja man wie geil


----------



## lol2k (8. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> @exa, Denkst du irgendeinen Vorstand oder Politiker interessiert das wenn du mit einem Schildchen rumfummelnd auf einem Platz stehst? Wohl eher nicht..


 
Bei mehreren Tausenden, die mit "ihren Schildchen rumfummeln" interessiert es auf jeden Fall die Medien, die teilweise einen sehr großen Einfluss auf das allgemeine Stimmungsbild und die Gesellschaft und somit zwangläufig auch auf die Politik haben


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Bei mehreren Tausenden, die mit "ihren Schildchen rumfummeln" interessiert es auf jeden Fall die Medien, die teilweise einen sehr großen Einfluss auf das allgemeine Stimmungsbild und die Gesellschaft und somit zwangläufig auch auf die Politik haben


 
Man hats bei Stuttgart 21 gesehen.... 

Die Medien, was habt ihr für Medien? RTL und ProSieben? Die BildZeitung? LOL

Geld ist Macht, alles andere ist egal und wird ignoriert oder mit einem anderen Thema abgelenkt..

Bei weniger diffizilen Themen kann man ab und zu nachgeben um die Demokratie zu gewährleisten. 

So wie gestern die Abstimmung der Löhne für abgeordnete, 
8000 Euro + Chauffeur + Spesen + Gratis Bahn (auch Privat) + ne dicke Rente ohne was einzuzahlen, und das Volk lebt von 1 Euro-Jobs, kanns ja wohl nicht sein oder?

Ist halt meine Meinung

Ich bin froh in der Schweiz zu leben, aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

OFF *OFFTopic*


----------



## lol2k (8. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Man hats bei Stuttgart 21 gesehen....
> 
> Die Medien, was habt ihr für Medien? RTL und ProSieben? Die BildZeitung? LOL
> OFF *OFFTopic*


 
Wir? Habt ihr nicht solche Boulevardpresse bei euch in der Schweiz? Es gibt genug seriöse Medien wie die öffentlich Rechtlichen, Die Zeit, FAZ, Die Welt - RTL und ProSieben neigen dazu, zu polarisieren und auch du machst das gerade.
Welche Wirkung Medien haben, ist allseits bekannt. Das wohl beste Beispiel ist der Rücktritt unseres Verteidigungsministers zu Gutenberg, aufgrund der Plagiatsaffäre - in dem Zuge hat auch die FDP Politikerin Koch-Mehrin ihren Doktortitel verloren! Oder nehmen wir den Panzer Deal unserer Bundesregierung mit Saudi Arabien - dank der Medien wird der wohl nicht ohne große Diskussion zu dem Thema ablaufen und durchgewunken werden!

Medien haben einen großen Einfluss auf Politik - sie sind das Kommunkationsmittel und Sprachrohr. Das zu leugnen wäre ebenso fatal wie zu behaupten, Börsen & Lobbies hätten keinen Einfluss auf die Politik 

Back 2 Topic - ein solcher Hack gibt nur noch mehr Argumente, den Polizeistaat anschwellen zu lassen, da ja Gefahr droht. Darüber hinaus ist nicht einmal etwas veröffentlich worden, was politische Brisanz gehabt hätte, wie selbst erstellte Datenbanken seitens der Polizei, die es nicht hätte geben dürfen o.ä.


----------



## Kyrodar (8. Juli 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wir? Habt ihr nicht solche Boulevardpresse bei euch in der Schweiz? Es gibt genug seriöse Medien wie die öffentlich Rechtlichen, Die Zeit, FAZ, Die Welt - RTL und ProSieben neigen dazu, zu polarisieren und auch du machst das gerade.
> Welche Wirkung Medien haben, ist allseits bekannt. Das wohl beste Beispiel ist der Rücktritt unseres Verteidigungsministers zu Gutenberg, aufgrund der Plagiatsaffäre - in dem Zuge hat auch die FDP Politikerin Koch-Mehrin ihren Doktortitel verloren! Oder nehmen wir den Panzer Deal unserer Bundesregierung mit Saudi Arabien - dank der Medien wird der wohl nicht ohne große Diskussion zu dem Thema ablaufen und durchgewunken werden!
> 
> Medien haben einen großen Einfluss auf Politik - sie sind das Kommunkationsmittel und Sprachrohr. Das zu leugnen wäre ebenso fatal wie zu behaupten, Börsen & Lobbies hätten keinen Einfluss auf die Politik
> ...


 
Das Politik in einer/ unserer Demokratie nicht so ablaufen darf, ist dir dabei hoffentlich auch bewusst.


----------



## Blackstacker (8. Juli 2011)

naja soetwas kann böse folgen haben denn damit werden die Behörden als angreifbar dargestellt und somit kann man sämtliche daten von denen anfechten da diese wahrscheinlich gefälscht oder gehackt worden sind  

Rechtlich gesehen eine absolute Katastrophe die niemals passieren dürfte


----------



## Cosmas (8. Juli 2011)

lol2k schrieb:


> Wir? Habt ihr nicht solche Boulevardpresse bei euch in der Schweiz? Es gibt genug seriöse Medien wie die öffentlich Rechtlichen, Die Zeit, FAZ, Die Welt - RTL und ProSieben neigen dazu, zu polarisieren und auch du machst das gerade.
> Welche Wirkung Medien haben, ist allseits bekannt. Das wohl beste Beispiel ist der Rücktritt unseres Verteidigungsministers zu Gutenberg, aufgrund der Plagiatsaffäre - in dem Zuge hat auch die FDP Politikerin Koch-Mehrin ihren Doktortitel verloren! Oder nehmen wir den Panzer Deal unserer Bundesregierung mit Saudi Arabien - dank der Medien wird der wohl nicht ohne große Diskussion zu dem Thema ablaufen und durchgewunken werden!
> 
> Medien haben einen großen Einfluss auf Politik - sie sind das Kommunkationsmittel und Sprachrohr. Das zu leugnen wäre ebenso fatal wie zu behaupten, Börsen & Lobbies hätten keinen Einfluss auf die Politik
> ...



sry wenn ich dir deine illusionen nehmen muss, aber weder die öffentlich rechtlichen, nochTAZ und co, kann man guten gewissens noch als "seriös" bezeichnen, nur weil wer nur halb so viel mist erzählt, macht ihn das nicht seriös, nur etwas glaubwürdiger.

und unsere medien haben auch des öfterren schonmal gar nichts bewirkt, wer erinnert sich noch an den hungerstreik vorm bundestag? berichte gabs genug und frollein mörkel glotzt nur gelangweilt auf die leute runter.

medien können aber eben auch leicht missused werden, muss nur genug geld fliessen oder etwas anderes dahinterstecken, dann derailen die so manches thema.

ergo, immer schön skeptisch bleiben und nicht zu sehr am mediensack nuckeln^^

von polizeilicher überwachung ganzer städte und co, will ich hier mal gar nicht erst anfangen, wer sowas ok findet...gehört eingewiesen oder nach china verschifft.

auch wenn ich solches vorgehen nicht besonders gut heissen mag, ist es doch schön zu sehn, wie a: sicher polizeinetzwerke/rechner sind und b: mit welchen teils perfiden methoden die leute arbeiten.


----------



## Anchorage (8. Juli 2011)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> naja soetwas kann böse folgen haben denn damit werden die Behörden als angreifbar dargestellt und somit kann man sämtliche daten von denen anfechten da diese wahrscheinlich gefälscht oder gehackt worden sind
> 
> Rechtlich gesehen eine absolute Katastrophe die niemals passieren dürfte



Das passiert dennen aber Zurecht muss ich sagen. Die Dürfen uns Überwachen ohne das wir was mitkriegen und dan wundern die sich das wir uns Wehren. Aber heute bin ich Symphatisant der NonameCrew


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

Wer glaubt ein kleinkiffer wird überwacht oder ähnliches ist Paranoid. Es werden nur Hochkriminelle abgehört und diese gehören hinter Gitter! 
Für eine Abhörung bedarf es übrigens eines Richterlichen Beschlusses. Dann wird es schon seine Gründe haben. Ausserdem sind Abhörungen sehr kosten und Zeitintensiv,
Klar wird mal ein falscher abgehört, aber immernoch lieber als einen falschen in U-Haft zu stecken oder stundenlang auf nem Polizeiposten zu verhören. Das kann Familien zerstören, andersrum nicht. Und wer illegale Dinge am Telefon bespricht hat sowieso nicht alle Latten am Zaun.

Ich habe gestern eine Doku gesehen wie es in Johannesburg abläuft, die haben fast keine Polizei, dort herrscht Selbstjustiz.

Ein Afrikaner hat einem anderen, der bei ihm Strom abgezapft hat beide Beine mit einem Golfschläger zertrümmert und einen Zahn ausgeschlagen. Der Krankenwagen braucht mehrere Stunden zum eintreffen, der Mann liegt einfach auf dem Boden in der Sonne (kann ja nicht mehr laufen)
Der Reporter darauf hin: "Das kannst du doch nicht machen wegen so etwas!" 
Der Afrikaner: "Was soll ich den tun?"
Der Reporter: "Der Polizei den Diebstahl melden"
Der Afrikaner: "Das bringt nichts, wenn der weiss hier kann er was holen, ist er in 3 Tagen wieder hier! Die Polizei kann nichts tun!"
Die Gesellschaft in der Umgebung dieses Afrikaners wollen jetzt den Gewalttäter auf eigene Faust verbrennen, weil er diesen Jungen so zugerichtet hat..

Dort zählt nur eines, der stärkere gewinnt und Selbstjustiz.

So läuft das ab, ohne Polizei. Klar gibts immer einen ***** der sich profilieren will etc. , aber das ist eine andere Geschichte..

Ohne Polizei wäre in den Strassen Raub, Mord, Vergewaltigung Alltag, diese Menschen setzten oft ihr Leben aufs Spiel, und der dank ist das hier?

Der Hack kann hohe Konsequenzen aufzeigen, wie Behinderung von Ermittlungen etc.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (8. Juli 2011)

zum thema , doof sich das anzusehen, naja da ist eig nicht viel verwertbares dabei, die Tracking software lest sich sowieso nicht nutzen und auch der Rest ist mehr oder wenig nicht so wichtig. Und ich persöhnlich habe mir  nur ein paar PDFs angeschaut in denen für mich eher unnützes zeug stand ( Google Streetview kostet die Polizei warsch. ca. 195.000€ im Jahr )

Und ich selbst war nur durch zufall darüber gestolpert, weil jemand im TS  die aktion ca 5Min nachdems Passiert ist mitbekommen hat , weil er dort in der Nähe wohnt wos passiert ist , und aufgrunde irgend eines Bereitschaftsdienstes sein Funkgerät anhatte und die darüber geredet hatten.


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juli 2011)

exa schrieb:


> Wenn man was ändern will geht man wählen oder Demonstrieren... nicht hacken!



Pah, in Berlin gehen die seit Jahren jeden Monatg zur Demo...was bringt es? Nichts die Leute haben keinen Bock mehr...gestern waren es noch tausende...heute sind es nur noch hunderte Demonstranten...


----------



## riedochs (8. Juli 2011)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> naja soetwas kann böse folgen haben denn damit werden die Behörden als angreifbar dargestellt und somit kann man sämtliche daten von denen anfechten da diese wahrscheinlich gefälscht oder gehackt worden sind
> 
> Rechtlich gesehen eine absolute Katastrophe die niemals passieren dürfte


 
Richtig. Je nachdem was für Daten da entwendet wurden kann das erhebliche Folgen nach sich ziehen. Im schlimmsten Fall entgehen dadurch Kriminell der Verfolgung. Und Kriminelle die schon dermaßen überwacht werden haben meist mehr verbrochen als einen Apfel im Tante Emma Laden zu klauen.


----------



## Alexthemafioso (8. Juli 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Richtig. Je nachdem was für Daten da entwendet wurden kann das erhebliche Folgen nach sich ziehen. Im schlimmsten Fall entgehen dadurch Kriminell der Verfolgung. Und Kriminelle die schon dermaßen überwacht werden haben meist mehr verbrochen als einen Apfel im Tante Emma Laden zu klauen.


 

so weit ich sehe , stehen solche daten da auch nicht drinne


----------



## Cosmas (8. Juli 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Richtig. Je nachdem was für Daten da entwendet wurden kann das erhebliche Folgen nach sich ziehen. Im schlimmsten Fall entgehen dadurch Kriminell der Verfolgung. Und Kriminelle die schon dermaßen überwacht werden haben meist mehr verbrochen als einen Apfel im Tante Emma Laden zu klauen.



falsch, daten entwenden != daten vernichten, dazu hättense den spass auch gleich noch löschen müssen, was aber nicht geschehen ist, jedenfalls gabs dazu keine meldung.
ergo: das ganze geht ungehindert weiter, nur mittel und methoden sind nun öffentlich, ausserdem wurde halt aufgezeigt, das diese rechner der polizei, nicht sicher genug, davon mal abgesehn, das die polizei unangreifbar zu machen, enorm aufwändig bis undurchführbar wäre und sie damit nur die möglichkeit bekäme, völlig lösgelöst von kontrolle zu arbeiten, was dann eher dem "polizeistaat" zuträglich wäre.
desweiteren sind daten von verdächtigen, wohl nicht dabei gewesen, diese auf quasi "öffentlich" zugänglichen (ans netz angeschlossen rechnern) zu lagern, wäre dann auch mehr als fahrlässig.

@demos: richtig, demos werden von der presse, als auch politik, nur noch überhaupt wahrgenommen, wenn sie sich durch irgendwas besonderes auszeichnen, anon mit ihren masken oder solch kram, bzw. wenn die nazis wieder marschiern unds dazu evtl. noch wieder linke krawalle gibt. ansonsten müsstens schon mindestens 10tausende sein, die da marschiern. dazu sind die deutschen, nach jahrzehnten der weichspül, denunzierungs und desinformationspolitk, anscheinend nichtmehr in der lage. wir sind zwar weiterhin die "meckernation" schlechthin, aber eine richtige protestkultur, haben wir schon lange nichtmehr. einzig im internet, verzeichen protestaktionen und petitionen, einen zuwachs.

@darkfleet: niemand will die polizei abschaffen oder dergleichen, jedoch ist die polizei, des öfteren in diverse unrechtmässige bis kriminelle vorfälle verwickelt, die viel zu oft, politische deckung geniessen. diese gehört abgeschafft.
unsere gesamte justiz hat sich die letzten jahre nicht sonderlich mit ruhm bekleckert, jedenfalls nicht mit positivem. das BVG, mal ausgenommen, die uns bürger, zumindest vorläufig, vor einigen politischen irrläufern bewahrt haben.
desweiteren, sind stress, burnout und leider steigende korruption, miesem gehalt sei dank, bei unseren polizisten an der tagesordnung. hier liegt, ein grossteil des problems begraben. es sollte endlich mal der verschwendungswahn, gestoppt und die steuergelder, die da verloren gehn, in mehr stellen bei der teils drastisch überforderten und unterbesetzten polizei investiert werden, dem umgang mit der bevölkerung, der verfügbarkeit und den möglichkeiten zum rechtmässigen eingreifen, statt nur weg- oder von weitem zuzuschauen, wäre damit nur geholfen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

Alexthemafioso schrieb:


> so weit ich sehe , stehen solche daten da auch nicht drinne



Tun sie nicht, aber könnten...

Total unlogisch die Bundespolizei zu hacken und deren Arbeit zu erschweren, die würden besser Pädophile vefolgen und deren Indentität aufdecken, da wäre mehr geholfen..


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Juli 2011)

Bitte keine Links zu den gestohlenen Daten oder Hacker-Webseiten posten. Danke.


----------



## Verwalter (8. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht, aber könnten...
> 
> Total unlogisch die Bundespolizei zu hacken und deren Arbeit zu erschweren, die würden besser Pädophile vefolgen und deren Indentität aufdecken, da wäre mehr geholfen..



Wo sind die meisten Pädophile? Richtig, in der Politik.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

Verwalter schrieb:


> Wo sind die meisten Pädophile? Richtig, in der Politik.


 
Das ist Spekulation, und selbst wenn, dann würde sowas ja wohl eher durch eine direkte Hackerattacke auf den Politiker zum Vorschein kommen als durch die Polizei oder gehackte Polizeidaten, oder nicht?

Mit solchen Äusserungen wäre ich übrigens auch vorsichtig, wer weiss ob der Herr Komissar hier mitliest, schliesslich ist dieser Thread das Suchergebnis NR.1 wenn man "Bundespolizei gehackt" als Suchanfrage bei Google eingibt...


----------



## Cosmas (8. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Das ist Spekulation, und selbst wenn, dann würde sowas ja wohl eher durch eine direkte Hackerattacke auf den Politiker zum Vorschein kommen als durch die Polizei oder gehackte Polizeidaten, oder nicht?
> 
> Mit solchen Äusserungen wäre ich übrigens auch vorsichtig, wer weiss ob der Herr Komissar hier mitliest, schliesslich ist dieser Thread das Suchergebnis NR.1 wenn man "Bundespolizei gehackt" als Suchanfrage bei Google eingibt...



genau deswegen, sollte man vor der polizei und co, eigentlich keine angst haben müssen. aber wo meinungsfreiheit seit jahren immermehr eingeengt wird und werden soll, sind solche ansagen leider näher an der realität, als manchem lieb ist.
zumal die meisten pädos, eher in der eigenen familie zu finden sind, es is nur höchst selten, der fremde komisch aussehende typ von der strasse. ok politik und kirche, haben sich da auch negativ hervorgetan...

davon ab, hat pädokram und die, bis in die totale gehende, überwachungsbefürworterhaltung, der behörden/polizei und politik, wenig gemeinsam, da letztere ja zum standard werden soll...vorratsdatenspeicher, cameratown und co. forciert von der EU... ich sags gern und immerwieder, wer das beführwortet, hat nicht alle latten am zaun und kommt mir nicht mit diesem absurden "wer nichts zu verbergen hat..." spruch, ich bin nicht daran interessiert, mich von vornherein generalverdächtigen zu lassen, um dann meine unschuld beweisen zu müssen...


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juli 2011)

Verwalter schrieb:


> Hier der Link zum Material zum 2. mal, mein Post zuvor wurde wohl ausversehen gelöscht^^


 Die Mods haben Gründe, die Links zu entfernen, also mache ihnen jetzt nicht noch extra das Leben schwer!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GxGamer (8. Juli 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Bitte keine Links zu den gestohlenen Daten oder Hacker-Webseiten posten. Danke.



 Ich glaube das war deutlich und freundlich genug.
Nochmal weisen wir nicht nur freundlich darauf hin.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juli 2011)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Ich glaube das war deutlich und freundlich genug.
> Nochmal weisen wir nicht nur freundlich darauf hin.


 Nur mal so BTW, ohne es böse zu meinen, ich habe den Link in meinem Zitat auf Google umgeändert ^^
(aber wayne)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer glaubt ein kleinkiffer wird überwacht oder ähnliches ist Paranoid. Es werden nur Hochkriminelle abgehört und diese gehören hinter Gitter!
> Für eine Abhörung bedarf es übrigens eines Richterlichen Beschlusses.



Hat man ja in Sachsen gesehen. 

Polizei hört ohne richterlichen Beschluss friedliche Demonstranten ab..


----------



## Lexx (8. Juli 2011)

> Polizei hört ohne richterlichen Beschluss friedliche Demonstranten ab..


na wenn sie so laut brüllen, daß sie nicht zu überhören sind..


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

Frage mich nur wie die an die Daten der friedlichen Demonstranten gekommen sind, wurden die Identifiziert?


----------



## riedochs (8. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Frage mich nur wie die an die Daten der friedlichen Demonstranten gekommen sind, wurden die Identifiziert?



Die haben extra mit Steinen und Flaschen Richtung Polizei gewunken um erkannt zu werden. Dummerweise lassen die immer versehentlich die Steine und Flaschen los


----------



## Darkfleet85 (8. Juli 2011)

riedochs schrieb:


> Die haben extra mit Steinen und Flaschen Richtung Polizei gewunken um erkannt zu werden. Dummerweise lassen die immer versehentlich die Steine und Flaschen los



Das nennt man dann Körperverletzung oder versuchter Totschlag, oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## Dennisth (8. Juli 2011)

Wieso denke ich gerade nur:
YouTube - ‪Du bist Terrorist‬‏
und
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CKbNE5ql0A&feature=relmfu

Einfach nur lächerlich. 

@Topic

Wird mal Zeit, dass die jetzige Generation von Politikern in "Rente" geht....

mfg
Dennisth


----------



## chico-ist (8. Juli 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass die nn-crew neu sei. Offensichtlich ist es aber immer noch die alte n0-n4m3 cr3w unter dem Admin Darkhammer von vor einigen Jahren. Früher ein Board, wo die Cracker fleissig Illegales diskutiert haben, Kreditkarten verkauft haben usw. - das Übliche halt. Den kompletten Leak stellen sie übrigens auf ihrer Page bereit, einfach mal googlen.. ihr braucht auch keine 350GB laden, der GPStracker selbst ist nur ~80mb groß..

Jetzt sind sie einfach auf die öffentliche Spur ausgewichen, die ja bekannterweise ziemlich erfolgsversprechend wirkt zurzeit. Frage mich wo das ganze noch hinführen soll.. wird Zeit, dass die Behörden langsam mal aufwachen und von ihrem hohen Ross runtersteigen. Die haben nämlich einfach mal kein Plan was da abgeht und versuchen die Bevölkerung im Dunkeln zu lassen, wer mittlerweile alles Zugriff auf sehr sensible Daten hat. Im Grunde genommen jeder arme Penner.

Selbst Leute, die sehr vorsichtig sind, soziale Netzwerke meiden und generell so gut wie möglich ihre persönlichen Daten schützen sind machtlos. Keine Chance Leute 


*
*


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

Cosmas schrieb:


> .....vorratsdatenspeicher, cameratown und co. forciert von der EU... ich sags gern und immerwieder, wer das beführwortet, hat nicht alle latten am zaun und kommt mir nicht mit diesem absurden "wer nichts zu verbergen hat..." spruch, ich bin nicht daran interessiert, mich von vornherein generalverdächtigen zu lassen, um dann meine unschuld beweisen zu müssen...


Das Unterschreib ich mal so. Die Aussage eines mitdenkenden Menschen:


----------



## Anchorage (8. Juli 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Das Unterschreib ich mal so. Die Aussage eines mitdenkenden Menschen:



Ich auch. Aber ich suche jetzt einfach mal aus Fun Rohrbomben bei Google mal sehen wie lange es dauert bis die Polizei vor der Tür steht. 
Dazu beutze ich aber meinen Alten Rechner den können sie gleich mitnehemen und für mich Entsorgen Spaare ich mir die Sondermüll Kosten .


----------

